# Our first AI babies! Website pictures updated.



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, finally the long awaited results of our first attempt at artificial insemination are here and I could not be happier!
Mindy (AI to Sand-Bur-Kids SC Grizzly) kidded with black :kidred: and brown :kidred: 
Coco (AI to Hoanbu DL Relentless) kidded with brown :kidblue: and spotted :kidred:
I will post more pictures on the website when we all get some rest :wink: 
http://www.jonanubians.com/#!2012-kids


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Wow! Congrats! Are you going to AI again? Did you do it yourself or have someone else do it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

CONGRATULATIONS!! :leap:

Those are some extremely adorable little "long ears"  Very colorful too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

That's awesome! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Super adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Cute babies :greengrin:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Aww....congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Very cute!  Love those LONNNNGGGGG ears! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

SO CUTE!!!!!!   
Congrats!


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

We did do AI ourselves and will definitely do it again next year. Thanks everyone for all the kind words!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Awww beautiful kids! Congrats on the successful AI!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

They are gorgeous!! I need to look more into IA (for the years to come) seems very interesting!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Love the cute spots!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Oh man! I'm so jealous!! Can you teach me to AI?? LOL. Not to mention you used some amazing bucks. Congrats, they are beauties! I just can't wait to see my Hoanbu babies!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Cuuuuuuute!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Love Love the spots!! Congratulations


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Our first AI babies!*

Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

New pictures posted on the website
http://www.jonanubians.com/#!2012-kids


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable babies!! I'll take the spotted doeling when you get tired of her. lol

Where did you order your semen from?? Hubby wants to A.I. some of our Nubian Does this year and I'm not sure where to get the semen from. We have everything we need other then the light and some semen. Thanks!


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful and 3 girls too! Jackpot! I need to learn to AI too. Ohh the possibilities!


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwww!! I love the spots!


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

I had very good experience purchasing semen from http://www.biogenicsltd.com and http://www.semenclearinghouse.com (they belong to the same people and will ship together cutting down on the shipping costs).


----------

